
The physical beauty of a woman can be measured? - devcriollo
using AI ?
======
anotheryou
Why woman?

Of course you can come near the percieved beauty of people, just take a good
sample set with ratings and let it learn.

In general though, people will also disagree about beauty and luckily, when
you get to know the most amazing people, they will appear much more attractive
to you than just their physiology.

------
mattbgates
I'm going to have to go with, "Who is Scarlett Johansson?"

But in all seriousness, I think AI would still need some type of way to
understand what it is measuring and what it means. Is the physical beauty
determined by her measurements? And who sets those measurements? Men? Women?
In essence, what defines what "beauty" is. How can beauty truly be measured
objectively?

~~~
lsiebert
Even within a culture and ethnic group (and time period), beauty standards can
vary considerably. Outside of those there can be large differences.

There are however heuristics that may work cross culturally. For example clear
skin, and average sized generally symmetric facial features are generally
considered attractive.

------
brianmurphy
You're going to get into trouble with the PC Police when trying to build an AI
Hot or Not.

Just look at the Microsoft AI chatbot who turned racist.

------
xtiansimon
No. It must be felt--emotionally.

